# Any Thoughts On Go Daddy For Hosting?



## tribecat (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm curious about experiences- good or bad- using godaddy fo hosting. They were suggested to me. 
thanks,
tribecat


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

I use godaddy to host my graphic design site and have had no problems with them. I'm not using them for my shirt site though because I have a friend who works for an IP who is giving me free hosting.


----------



## pasha pusha (Mar 1, 2006)

My 2 c: Right now I'm with GoDaddy. Can't beat the price... and I've had absolutely no problems with setup and such. Granted - my site is at present very barebones; and it is not like I will be running into bandwidth issues any time soon. Yet, from a current customer, I've only got positives for GoDaddy.


----------



## tribecat (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks for the input. I'd be curious to hear some more responses.
tribecat


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

I would be weary of buying my domain from the same company that is hosting my site. Make sure that the two are completely seperate, and that you can move either the hosting or your domain to a different company at any time.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I wouldn't worry to much about buying your domain name from godaddy though because they are more of a traditional domain registration place.

It's pretty easy to move a domain in and out of Godaddy. Haven't had any experience with their hosting except for trying to install a script on one customer's site. Had a few problems, but they do have decent phone support.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

I've found that IYD.com is the best service out there. It's a little more $, but you control everything. 

I've heard the Go Daddy can be difficult to deal w/ when moving your domain, but I've never persoanlly used them.


----------



## tribecat (Sep 21, 2005)

jdr8271 said:


> I would be weary of buying my domain from the same company that is hosting my site. Make sure that the two are completely seperate, and that you can move either the hosting or your domain to a different company at any time.


Why is this? Where would the difficulty arise?
thanks


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

tribecat said:


> Why is this? Where would the difficulty arise?
> thanks


Mostly in small, shadier hosting companies. They can claim your domain as theirs because you registered it from them in theory, so you want to make sure YOU own the domain, not THEM.


Another hosting company I've heard a lot of good things about is Dreamhost. I'm switching over to them and they've been very good so far; essentially unlimited bandwith/domains/space/etc. for $8 a month. Know several people who haven't had any problems with them that have used them for several months.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Twinge said:


> Another hosting company I've heard a lot of good things about is Dreamhost. [...] Know several people who haven't had any problems with them that have used them for several months.


Months? That's not much of an endorsement.

I can say though that I've been using them for several _years_, as has a friend of mine, as have several prominent high-traffic websites I know of.


----------



## addiktd2yoo (Feb 4, 2006)

I think it depends because as other have said, it's good for the price and stuff but from what I heard, they lack in customer service and help. Also apparantly they charge for phone help and its not toll free. I haven't used them personally so I can't really say anything about them, but I thought you should know some concerns thats been encountered. But if you know what your doing and all that, I think godaddy would be best


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Question are you licenced to use the likeness of famous people, like buddy holly.

Thoughts on that.. 



pasha pusha said:


> My 2 c: Right now I'm with GoDaddy. Can't beat the price... and I've had absolutely no problems with setup and such. Granted - my site is at present very barebones; and it is not like I will be running into bandwidth issues any time soon. Yet, from a current customer, I've only got positives for GoDaddy.


----------

